# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Alf Stewart (Ray Meagher)

## Perdita

Ray Meagher has announced that he is to take a six-month break from Home and Away to star in London's West End.

The actor, who plays Summer Bay legend Alf Stewart, has signed up to take over the role of Bob in the musical Priscilla, Queen of the Desert from September.

Speaking to the Herald Sun about his new project, Meagher explained: "[Home and Away] have very generously allowed me to do Priscilla in the West End from September 20 roughly until early March.

"I did two weeks [as Bob] in Sydney when Michael Caton wanted to have a rest, and that is when the producers said, 'Do you want to do this in London?'.

"I think the funniest thing for me is a bloke from the bush, who cannot sing or dance, has been asked to do a musical in the West End. That appeals to my perverse sense of humour."

Meagher's current Home and Away contract runs until 2012.

----------

Dazzle (20-04-2010), lizann (21-04-2010), tammyy2j (20-04-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Aww, I'll miss Alf...  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant imagine H&A without Alf 

Strewth

----------

lizann (21-04-2010)

----------


## lizann

He will go and visit Roo probably

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Ray Meagher has revealed that he is feeling nervous and excited as he awaits his upcoming role in London's West End.

The actor last month announced that he is taking over the part of Bob in the musical Priscilla, Queen of the Desert from September.

Speaking to TV Week about his forthcoming commitment, Meagher admitted: "I'm sure you always have a few nerves. But I replaced Michael Caton for two weeks in the role in Sydney and I loved it - really loved it. So I'm looking forward to doing it again."

As previously announced, the theatre part means that Meagher is to take a six-month break from playing Summer Bay's Alf Stewart.

He said: "The producers of Home and Away have been very generous to give me that much time off. I think they thought, 'You've been here a long time, you've earned it. Go and enjoy it'."

Meagher recently won Australian television's prestigious Gold Logie prize.

----------

Dazzle (12-05-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Home And Away star Ray Meagher is relieved to have avoided a drag queen's role in Priscilla Queen Of The Desert. 

The actor, who has starred as lovable grump Alf Stewart since the start of the Aussie soap, has taken a break from Summer Bay to play Aussie mechanic Bob in the super camp musical in London's West End.

He said: "Ben Richards (who plays Tick) said he absolutely hates dressing up. He loves doing the show, but he said women deserve a medal for wearing high heels - they hurt your back, they hurt your feet. I take his word for it and am quite happy I don't have to do that."

Although Bob and Alf are both Australian, Ray said the two characters are quite different from each other.

"Alf is a little bit like Bob on steroids. Bob is a lot calmer, not as aggressive or fly off the handleish as Alf can be. But he's a lovely bloke, with a heart of gold and all of that. Alf's got that too but in a different casing."

Ray, who returns to Home and Away next year, added: "I still enjoy playing Alf but I'm really enjoying this because it is very different."

Priscilla Queen Of The Desert is on at the Palace Theatre in London.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away legend Ray Meagher has revealed that some trouble with the law will lead to Alf Stewart's temporary departure from the soap.

Later this year, viewers will see Alf disappear from screens because Meagher is currently taking a six-month break from the role to star in London's West End.

Speaking to Holy Soap about the show favourite's exit storyline, Meagher teased: "Alf is treated unbelievably unfairly by the law and reacts accordingly."

Asked whether he will definitely be returning to the programme, the actor replied: "Absolutely. My current contract runs to the middle of 2012, with this time out added on. I have no idea how Alf returns to Summer Bay, though."

Alf's most recent plot has seen him targeted by vengeful newcomer Penn Graham (Christian Clark), who holds a grudge against him due to some surprising secrets from his past.

Discussing the story, Meagher said: "Alf has been passing messages from one storyline to another recently. This is probably the first one he's had since Bridget took him to the cleaners. It's been good fun. The Penn stuff has been great."

----------


## Perdita

ALF Stewart is wrongly jailed for murder following an evil plot by twisted Penn Graham.

The shocking storyline will take place to cover actor Ray Meagher’s decision to take a six-month break from the hit Channel 5 soap.

Troubled Penn will disappear in mysterious circumstances and the finger of suspicion will point straight to Alf, inset.

A Home And Away insider said: “Penn blames Alf for the death of his parents and will stop at nothing until he makes him pay. So what better way to do that than fake his own death and frame Alf. But one or two doubt Alf’s innocence.”

Fans can watch the plot next month.

Daily Star Sunday

----------

tammyy2j (01-11-2010)

----------


## Abigail

I thought Penn would fake his death or commit suicide and make it look like someone had killed him!

I reckon Morag will uncover the truth eventually. She's coming back for a while, not sure how long.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away legend Ray Meagher has admitted that he wants the show's fellow Australian soap Neighbours to "keep going forever".

The actor, who plays fan favourite Alf Stewart, told Pink Paper that he would like the Ramsay Street serial to remain successful because it provides employment for so many people in the TV industry.

Asked whether there is a rivalry between Home and Away and Neighbours in Australia, Meagher replied: "No, there's not really, because we go to air in different time slots - they go to air at 6.30, we go to air at 7." 

He then joked: "We get twice as many viewers as they do in Australia, it's no contest really. No, I didn't say that! I really didn't! 

"I mean, they've been on the BBC [in the UK] with a huge audience, and Channel Five's audience is growing all the time and they're on Five with us - sister soaps, if you like. In Australia, as far as I'm concerned, I would hope that Neighbours would keep going forever. It's a lot of work for a lot of people."

Meagher is currently on a six-month break from Summer Bay as he is appearing in a production of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert in London's West End.

----------

senorita (04-11-2010)

----------


## alan45

Home and Away stalwart Ray Meagher has said that he has no plans to retire from the soap.

Meagher, who has played Alf Stewart in Summer Bay since the show started 25 years ago, has said that he never gets tired of playing his alter ego.

Speaking to Inside Soap, he explained: "I don't like the 'R-word.' I stay active by walking for an hour around the harbour where we film. And I try to eat healthily, too - well apart from the Curly Wurlies Georgie Parker [Roo] leaves in my dressing room!

"The show is different all the time. Alf's daughter Roo went away and a completely new one came back!

"There have been times when I have wanted to go off and do other things but I couldn't get out of Home and Away."

Meagher also spoke about working with cast members he doesn't necessarily get on with.

"In a cast where there are 20 regulars and lots of extras, you're not going to get on with everyone. 


Â© Rex Features / Steve Meddle
Ray Meagher and Georgie Parker on This Morning


"Sometimes you might not want to do a scene with someone, but once it's done, I just think, 'Right, where are Georgie and Emily [Marilyn]? I want someone I can have fun with."

Meagher recently revealed that the Australian soap will return to its roots.

----------


## alan45

Home and Away stalwart Ray Meagher has said that he has no plans to retire from the soap.

Meagher, who has played Alf Stewart in Summer Bay since the show started 25 years ago, has said that he never gets tired of playing his alter ego.

Speaking to Inside Soap, he explained: "I don't like the 'R-word.' I stay active by walking for an hour around the harbour where we film. And I try to eat healthily, too - well apart from the Curly Wurlies Georgie Parker [Roo] leaves in my dressing room!

"The show is different all the time. Alf's daughter Roo went away and a completely new one came back!

"There have been times when I have wanted to go off and do other things but I couldn't get out of Home and Away."

Meagher also spoke about working with cast members he doesn't necessarily get on with.

"In a cast where there are 20 regulars and lots of extras, you're not going to get on with everyone. 


Â© Rex Features / Steve Meddle
Ray Meagher and Georgie Parker on This Morning


"Sometimes you might not want to do a scene with someone, but once it's done, I just think, 'Right, where are Georgie and Emily [Marilyn]? I want someone I can have fun with."

Meagher recently revealed that the Australian soap will return to its roots.

----------


## Pantherboy

Article appearing in March 23 Sunday Telegraph newspaper in Sydney:

*Summer Bayâs Alf â aka Ray Meagher â revelling in showâs new storyline for Gallipoli anniversary* 


HOME and Awayâs Ray Meagher is set to deliver some of his most dramatic performances as Alf Stewart in a powerful new plot line marking the Seven soapâs tribute to the Anzac centenary.  

Meagher is the great Australian larrikin, loved by audiences as the battler of Summer Bay.

In the serious story arc â to play out next month in the lead up to the Gallipoli anniversary â Alf challenges the students of Summer Bay High to show more respect for our military legacy, while he struggles with the painful memories of his own war service in Vietnam.

The elder statesman of the top-rating series said the upcoming scenes â driven by the showâs resident director Geoffrey Nottage â will stand as some of his best work in the 70-year-oldâs long career.

âItâs the best storyline Iâve had in a while and I felt humbled to be tackling such important material. I only hope we do it justice ... as a way to honour all our service men and women.â

While Alf carries the mental scars of his time in the trenches, Meagher was one of the lucky ones who missed out on being conscripted, simply because his birthdate wasnât drawn in the national ballot.

In his early twenties, Meagher was living carefree and playing rugby in Queensland but remembers â with a heavy heart â farewelling âhalf a dozen good mates. One that didnât come back was an absolutely amazing young man,â he said, choking up.

âThe Lest We Forget message is so important and it was great for (the show) to do our bit to recognise that,â the former Gold Logie winner added.

The production was initially set to film on the Western Front in Europe, Meagher said, âbut there werenât enough bikkies (money) in the tinâ.

Instead, the focus became the Australian War Memorial in Canberra, as well as a makeshift trench set up in Sydneyâs south west.

On a lighter note, the TV veteran sent his best wishes to rival soap Neighbours, as they continue to celebrate 30 years on air.

âI donât see them as rivals, just another wonderful show keeping great local people in employment. Itâs been around just a bit longer than I have in this business, so I know what that takes ... congratulations to them all.â 

In the words of Alf: âFlaminâ heck, itâs a good innings, but dig in fellas and donât stop now. Keep up the good work.â

----------

Dazzle (23-03-2015), lizann (23-03-2015), TaintedLove (22-03-2015), tammyy2j (23-03-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

I`m glad at least 1 cast member of H&A acknowledged Neighbours 30th anniversary. I had hoped that the whole cast would have done a tribute message - like they did for EastEnders 10th anniversary in 1995

----------

Dazzle (23-03-2015), Pantherboy (23-03-2015), tammyy2j (23-03-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I`m glad at least 1 cast member of H&A acknowledged Neighbours 30th anniversary. I had hoped that the whole cast would have done a tribute message - like they did for EastEnders 10th anniversary in 1995


As a long term viewer of both Neighbours and H&A, I couldn't agree with you more TaintedLove!  Well said! It is great to see Ray's tribute (& also great to see H&A do the ANZAC storyline). Unfortunately I can't see Channel 7 letting the whole cast do an official tribute to a show on another channel - & if my memory serves me correctly, Neighbours actually started out on Channel 7 in the 1980's before they quickly dropped it & it moved to Channel 10 - they wouldn't want to be reminded of its longevity & how it flourished after they let it go!!
Hopefully there will be some kind of tribute to Neighbours 30 years on the upcoming TV Week Logie awards!

----------

Dazzle (23-03-2015), TaintedLove (23-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away will air a dark new storyline for long-running character Alf Stewart as he starts to experience flashbacks from his time as a soldier. 

The new plot will kick off after Alf (Ray Meagher) takes a trip to the Australian War Memorial in Canberra with Marilyn and John Chambers.

Ray Meagher as Alf Stewart
Â© Channel 5

Alf is initially reluctant to go on the school trip in the first place, and it seems his instincts prove to be right when he becomes overwhelmed with anxiety as he stands at the top of the steps to the War Memorial.

Although Marilyn is quick to offer her support, the situation intensifies for Alf once he goes inside, as he starts experiencing intense flashbacks of his days in the Vietnam War more than 40 years ago.

Jett is the first person to realise something isn't right with Alf and he quickly expresses his concerns to John.

Shane Withington, who plays John, told TV Week: "Alf can hear chopper noise inside. He comes out and it's clear something is wrong. Alf is having the rumblings of post-traumatic stress disorder."

----------

Dazzle (08-04-2015), Pantherboy (08-04-2015), tammyy2j (27-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

It's good to see Alf getting a decent storyline for a change.  :Clap:

----------

Pantherboy (08-04-2015), Perdita (08-04-2015), tammyy2j (27-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Alf Stewart will find his life hanging in the balance when he collapses in a ditch after going missing.

The drama unfolds after Alf, John and Zac prepare to spend a night in the trenches with the students as part of a school trip. 

As previously reported, Alf will start experiencing flashbacks while visiting the War Memorial as he is reminded of his time in the Vietnam War.

Once at the re-enactment site, everything starts to become too real for a distressed Alf (Ray Meagher) and it is clear he is suffering from post traumatic stress disorder.

The noise from the pyrotechnics and gunfire sounds are distressing Alf the most and he soon finds himself wandering off on his own, without realising. 

Whilst Alf becomes disoriented and lost, a fight kicks off between the youngsters back at the trenches site after Josh discovers that Matt kissed Evie against her will. 

However, the scuffle is quickly broken up when Alf's disappearance is noticed and they head off to try and find him. After searching all night, they finally find Alf in a bad way, having keeled over in a ditch. 

Unsure of where he is, Alf complains of chest pains as everyone pulls together to try and help him. Alf is soon rushed into hospital and Roo is soon given the devastating news, but it is unclear over whether he will pull through.

Charlie Clausen, who plays Zac, told TV Week: "The way the re-enactment site works is that they use pyrotechnics and sounds of gunfire. Without realising it, this triggers Alf's post-traumatic stress disorder. 

"He ends up disorientated and wanders off. He goes missing and the kids have to pull together to try and find him. It is about them realising there is a cause bigger than their own personal issues.

"They respond to the call to action, organise help and get Alf onto a stretcher."

----------

Dazzle (15-04-2015), Pantherboy (14-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Long-serving characters Leah Patterson-Baker and Alf Stewart will face a tough time in future Home and Away episodes, as they battle with separate health concerns.

Both Alf (Ray Meagher) and Leah (Ada Nicodemou) will face an uncertain future as they become increasingly concerned about their well-being. 

Australian viewers have recently seen Alf (Ray Meagher) collapse in a ditch after he became disoriented during a trip to the trenches.

As Leah reels in the aftermath of slapping her son VJ, she takes time out on the beach as she struggles to understand where her temper has come from. 

However, it doesn't take long for Leah's temper to rear its ugly head again as she verbally abuses Irene and lashes out and hits Chris.

Nicodemou told TV Week: "Leah loses it. She is just so scared because her behaviour is out of character. Leah is worried they are part of a bigger issue which she doesn't want to confront because she has only just come out of a coma."

Meanwhile, Alf also faces a difficult time as he returns home from hospital with no clear idea of why he suffered a heart episode in the trenches.

Later, after he shouts at his daughter Roo, he suffers another serious cardio incident and has to be taken back into hospital. 

After undergoing tests, Nate gets a hunch about what might be going on with Alf when he discovers what happened prior to his most recent collapse.

Kyle Pryor, who plays Nate, said: "Alf was looking at old war photos and that is when Nate puts two and two together. Nate thinks he might be suffering post-traumatic stress disorder from his time at war."

----------

lizann (27-04-2015), Pantherboy (27-04-2015), TaintedLove (27-04-2015), tammyy2j (27-04-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

Leah slapping Chris and VJ Version 2?
I think I`m going to like this new Leah
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Alf Stewart will find himself in serious danger during a trip to the trenches.

When Alf (Ray Meagher) accompanies the teens on an educational trip to a recreated battlefield, he becomes overwhelmed by the memories of his time as a soldier.

As they all settle down for a night in the trenches, the special effects of the lights and sounds prompt Alf to suffer distressing flashbacks. 

Deeply affected by the surroundings, Alf soon finds himself wandering aimlessly through the recreated battlefield. When Jett wakes up and realises Alf is missing, he quickly raises the alarm.

Alf has a flashback at the trenches
Â© Channel 5
Alf has a flashback at the trenches

Alf collapses after suffering chest pains
Â© Channel 5
Alf collapses after suffering chest pains

A search party soon ensues as everyone comes together to try to find Alf, but by the time they reach him, he has collapsed in a ditch. 

Disoriented and having chest pains, the teens all club together to get Alf out and onto a stretcher. 

An unwell Alf then has to be airlifted to hospital by helicopter where Roo soon arrives to see him. Will Alf be able to get the support he needs?

Alf is rushed into hospital
Â© Channel 5
Alf is rushed into hospital

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, June 15 and Tuesday, June 16 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (07-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...storyline.html

 suffers a heart attack

----------

Pantherboy (06-06-2016), tammyy2j (07-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...storyline.html

 suffers a heart attack

----------


## tammyy2j

> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...storyline.html
> 
>  suffers a heart attack


I hope he will be ok, I can't imagine the show without Alf

----------

Dazzle (07-06-2016), lizann (07-06-2016), Pantherboy (07-06-2016), Topaz (17-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I hope he will be ok, I can't imagine the show without Alf


He is not going to die but he might end up with permanent cardiac problems  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (07-06-2016), lizann (07-06-2016), Pantherboy (07-06-2016), tammyy2j (16-06-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article about Alf. Mostly just photos from filming at Palm Beach.


*SPOILER ALERT:* Ray Meagher's iconic character Alf appears back on track after brush with death on Home And Away

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------

tammyy2j (16-06-2016), Topaz (17-06-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Article today:

"Alf Stewart to Leave Summer Bay - well kind of!

Ray Meagher the legendary actor who has portrayed Alf Stewart since the pilot episode of Home and Away in 1988 announced today that he is set to leave the series......

However fans needn't fear! Ray will be written out of Home And Away for 6 weeks after the seasoned actor decided to reprise his role of Bob in the stage show Priscilla, Queen of the Desert for the 10th anniversary of the show in New Zealand.

The Australian cult classic musical follows the story of three drag queens as they pursue an across-country trip in their faithful bus, the titular Priscilla. Ray plays the mechanic that Mitzi, Felicia and Bernadette meet on their travels.

While details of Alf's temporary exit are being kept under wraps, the character just suffered a heart attack & stroke at Australian pace & it is understood that the character has a long battle ahead."


BTTB

----------

Dazzle (23-06-2016), lizann (23-06-2016), Perdita (23-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

[QUOTE=Pantherboy;850577]Article today:

"Alf Stewart to Leave Summer Bay - well kind of!

Ray Meagher the legendary actor who has portrayed Alf Stewart since the pilot episode of Home and Away in 1988 announced today that he is set to leave the series......

However fans needn't fear! Ray will be written out of Home And Away for 6 weeks after the seasoned actor decided to reprise his role of Bob in the stage show Priscilla, Queen of the Desert for the 10th anniversary of the show in New Zealand.

The Australian cult classic musical follows the story of three drag queens as they pursue an across-country trip in their faithful bus, the titular Priscilla. Ray plays the mechanic that Mitzi, Felicia and Bernadette meet on their travels.

While details of Alf's temporary exit are being kept under wraps, the character just suffered a heart attack & stroke at Australian pace & it is understood that the character has a long battle ahead."



Ray has done this quite a few times now, I expect they will use his heart attack to send him somewhere for recuperation  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (23-06-2016), Pantherboy (23-06-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Ray has done this quite a few times now, I expect they will use his heart attack to send him somewhere for recuperation


Agreed. Similarly, they have used the extended kidnapping storyline for Lynne McGranger (Irene) while she was over in the UK doing Pantomime for 6 weeks or so (she played the fairy godmother in the panto version of Cinderella)

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2016), Perdita (24-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's longest-serving character is left in serious jeopardy next month, as Alf Stewart suffers a terrible health scare while out at sea.

Alf (Ray Meagher) is out on the Blaxland when a double blow of bad luck sees the boat break down and his health take a dramatic turn for the worse.

Fortunately, Alf has Justin Morgan (James Stewart) by his side and the Summer Bay newcomer springs into action when it becomes clear that he's having a heart attack.

With no time to fix the engine and no way of contacting the mainland either, Justin boldly dives into the water and swims to the shore to get help.

Alf Stewart suffers a heart attack in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Justin Morgan tries to help Alf Stewart in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Justin's heroics pay off when Alf is rescued and rushed to hospital, but the bad news for his loved ones just keeps coming.

Although Alf's condition initially stabilises, there's a further setback when he suffers a stroke and has to be put on life support.

Roo is devastated as she hears that Alf may never wake up, and even if he does, Alf may have permanent neurological damage. As Roo anxiously waits for further news, what does the future hold?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, August 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (23-07-2016), Splashy (23-07-2016)

----------


## Splashy

How long has it been since we last had that old tub on our screens?

Cant they get a newer one? One that isnt make from wood and can only chug along at four miles an hour.

----------


## Splashy

How long has it been since we last had that old tub on our screens?

Cant they get a newer one? One that isnt made from wood and can only chug along at four miles an hour.

----------

Dazzle (30-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> How long has it been since we last had that old tub on our screens?
> 
> Cant they get a newer one? One that isnt made from wood and can only chug along at four miles an hour.


Blasphemy!  The Blaxland is a Summer Bay icon!  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (30-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

He's never been one to mince his words, and Home and Away star Ray Meagher has opened up for the first time about which plots really made his blood boil.
The 71-year-old actor, who plays Summer Bay veteran Alf Stewart, spoke candidly last year about how he had to have a fairly severe word with his bosses over the direction of the show.
Ray has now pointed the finger firmly at those Braxton boys, admitting he believes their plots were far too dark.
He explained: "I think we went off the rails a bit there. There's always going to be bad things happening in the Bay from time to time but I think we got to the stage where there were 80% bad things happening and 20% reasonable stuff. There should be a maximum of about 30% bad stuff. You know, the River Boys - Steve Peacocke and Lincoln Younes - were just absolutely sensational performers. They did such a good job with what they were given, but I just thought a lot of what they were given was a bit too dark."
Ray is also very protective of his alter ego Alf, adding: "I never attempt to change the story but I'll attempt to change - I do change - the way he speaks. Over a period of time, we have had a great number of writers. Some are old, some are young; some are straight, some are gay; some are English, some are New Zealanders, some are Aussies; some are men, some are women, and not all of them are going to be able to write accurately for all the characters. Some of them will put their version of a very classic Australian line in for Alf and it won't be within a bull's roar, but I know what they mean and I can put it into Alf speak. The other thing that I try to say to them is one of the basic tenets of Alf - if he's in a confrontational situation, it wouldn't matter if the Incredible Hulk was the other bloke, if Alf thought he was right he would not back down to anybody."
Ray is the show's longest-serving cast member, having played the role of Alf since episode one in 1988.


He does not look 71 to me .. hope he stays for a long time to come yet  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (02-09-2016), Pantherboy (02-09-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

He really is the heart of the show. Good on him for sticking to his guns. He's right too. When Rosie should have become a regular character the Braxton stuff should have died down, but instead after a few months, she was written out. 

I feel like we're slowly returning to the original spirit of Home and Away with the likes of Tabitha, Elly and Duncan in the picture. Let's hope all this Morgan family crap is resolved soon so we can get into everyday familial dramas with them.

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2016), Pantherboy (11-09-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

He really is the heart of the show. Good on him for sticking to his guns. He's right too. When Rosie should have become a regular character the Braxton stuff should have died down, but instead after a few months, she was written out. 

I feel like we're slowly returning to the original spirit of Home and Away with the likes of Tabitha, Elly and Duncan in the picture. Let's hope all this Morgan family crap is resolved soon so we can get into everyday familial dramas with them.

----------


## Pantherboy

_Home and Away_ stalwart *Ray Meagher (Alf Stewart)* has today been recognised in the Australia Day honours list with a Medal of the Order of Australia, for his service to performing arts as an actor.

Born *Raymond Francis Meagher* in 1944, Ray grew up on a Queensland sheep and cattle station, which he credits for being the source of some of Alfâs famous quotes â_ âThe expressions are stolen from genuine knockabout bushies or eccentric characters in the back of rugby shedsâ said Ray in a 2013 interview. âLines like âStone the flaminâ crowsâ are straight from the outback.â

_After playing A Grade rugby for ten years in Brisbane, including a few games for Queensland, Ray moved to Sydney to pursue his acting ambitions. In the early starts of his screen career, which has so far lasted over forty years, Ray had bit parts on over thirty Australian films and mini-series, as well as three separate roles in the cult soap _Prisoner_.

In 1987 Ray filmed a pilot for an upcoming Seven Network soap, and the rest is history. After initially committing to _Home and Away_ for a six month contract following the successful pilot, Rayâs 29 year tenure in Summer Bay has seen him take a Guinness World Record for being the longest-serving actor in an Australian TV seriesâan accolade held jointly with Kate Ritchie until her departure from the show at the end of 2007âas well as a Gold Logie in 2010 for being the Most Popular Personality on Australian Television.

Ray married his long-term partner Gilly in 2010, and is currently contracted on _Home and Away_ until the end of 2018, as he revealed in a recent interview for NZâs Sunday Star Times â _âso Iâm looking a rough chance to get there. The head of drama of Seven said the other day âwe better have a yarn again soonâ..â_

Speaking of his award, Ray told _Sunrise_ he was _âhumbled and honoured, it was something I never expectedâ.

_Rayâs former co-star Judy Nunn, who played on-screen wife Ailsa from 1988-2000 with a guest stint in 2002, previously received a Medal of the Order of Australia in 2015âfor her services to the performing arts as a scriptwriter and actor of stage and screen, and to literature as an author.

https://i0.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...gher.jpg?w=825
https://i0.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...ray1.jpg?w=650
https://i2.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...ray2.jpg?w=650

BTTB

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2017), Perdita (26-01-2017), TaintedLove (27-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is lining up a terrifying stalker ordeal for Alf Stewart in a mystery storyline that will leave fans baffled.

Last week, we revealed how Alf (Ray Meagher) would be feared dead when he is targeted after becoming stranded on a deserted beach with Justin and Scarlet.

Thankfully, TV Week has confirmed that Alf does manage to escape from the bush alive â but he is not out of the woods yet as his attacker is still at large.

Justin and Scarlet are hoping they've seen the last of the knife-wielding stranger they found standing over Alf on the beach, but it soon becomes clear that something far more sinister is going on.

Alf and Justin are alarmed when they find the man inside their boat as they prepare for another fishing trip â but manage to get hold of his bag when he flees the scene.

However, the mystery thickens when the pair realise the intruder isn't carrying a wallet or any form of ID, meaning they have no way of finding out what his name is.

Things take a more frightening turn that night when the man watches Alf as he walks home, before jumping out at him from the bushes.

Standing his ground, a brave Alf confronts his stalker â demanding to know who he is and what he wants. But to his surprise, the stranger claims that he has no idea, leaving Alf baffled as to what to do next. Is he telling the truth? And who exactly is he?

Fans will have to wait and see how the intriguing story unfolds, but we can reveal that the mystery man's name will be revealed as Robbo and he's played by newcomer Jake Ryan.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

Apparently we're going to see Alf's other daughter again for the first time in years.  I wonder if the stalker plot will tie in with her in any way?  Sounds intriguing anyway.

----------

kaz21 (29-07-2017), Pantherboy (30-07-2017), Perdita (29-07-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away legend Alf Stewart falls victim to a shocking attack while out camping later this month.

Alf (Ray Meagher) is enjoying a fishing trip with Scarlett Snow and Justin Morgan when their boat suddenly stops working, forcing them to camp out for the night.

The problem arises when a sinister stranger keeps close watch on them and secretly tries to hot-wire the boat, causing damage and leaving the group stranded.

As Alf, Scarlett and Justin focus on gathering the supplies they need to set up camp for the night, the mysterious stranger eerily continues to keep a close watch over them.


Alf Stewart goes out to collect firewood in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Justin is pleased to be able to repair the boat the next morning, but they have to delay their return home as Alf is out collecting firewood.

While searching, Alf stumbles across the stranger's own camp and it soon becomes clear that he's not welcome when the man knocks him unconscious. Will Alf be okay? And who is this violent newcomer?


Alf Stewart is followed by a stranger as he collects firewood in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Robbo attacks Alf Stewart in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Robbo attacks Alf Stewart in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, August 28 at the special Bank Holiday times of 11.15am and 5.30pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (19-08-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Great Daily Telegraph article on Ray Meagher's 30 years on Home and Away:


*After nearly 30 years playing Alf Stewart, Ray Meagher still canât believe his luck*


RAY MEAGHER is one of Australiaâs best known faces, thanks to his long-running role as Alf Stewart on televisionâs Home & Away, but in his neighbourhood of Milsons Point heâs just one of the locals.

âAround here, and Iâve lived here for nearly 20 years, you donât get [approached] very much at all,â he says, over a coffee at his favourite local spot, Cafe Pompidou, on the appropriately named Alfred St.

âOnce you go to places on a regular, or semi-regular basis, people just go âho-humâ, and thatâs terrific.â

âI think thereâs a lot of most people in the characters they play.â

Away from the set, where the 73-year-old still spends a significant amount of his time, Meagher likes to spin a yarn, have a laugh, and if itâs later in the day, enjoy a glass of âsomething niceâ. Meagher loves his suburb of Milsons Point, where heâs lived in the same unit for two decades, and which he shares with his wife Gilly.

The couple married in 2010, which was the same year Meagher won the Gold Logie for most popular personality on Australian Television.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/d...da55?width=480  (with wife Gilly)

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/8...9d3d?width=480

Earlier this year, he was awarded a Medal of the Order of Australia, or OAM, for his work in the performing arts.

Rather than Milsons Point, it is Sydneyâs far northern outpost of Palm Beach, or Summer Bay as its known on Home & Away, that Meagher is best associated with.

The veteran actor has been playing Alf âstone the flaminâ crowsâ Stewart since the showâs pilot episode, filmed in 1987.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/2...c621?width=650   (classic Alf...having a run-in with Don Fisher)

The series has aired since 1988, making the end of this year its 30th birthday.

âHow many times have I said âflaminâ this morning?â Meagher responds, when asked how close he is to Alf. The answer is none.

âThatâs a little key, I suppose.

âObviously thereâs a lot of me in Alf,â he continues, âI think thereâs a lot of most people in the characters they play, but some actors put their fists to their foreheads and say âIâm an actor darling, I can play anything!â.â

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/c...7249?width=480  (As Bad Bob in A Fortunate Life in 1985)

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/9...68ba?width=480  (With Graeme Kennedy in The Odd Angry Shot in 1979)

Itâs clear Meagher doesnât subscribe to this view and sees himself as highly practical when approaching his craft of many decades.

âIf all acting is 100 per cent,â he begins, drawing a circle in the air, âThen most pretty good actors can play about that much of the circle really well.â

His two hands indicate a pizza slice-sized part of the circle, to show the zone.

âI donât think anybody can play everything, I think thereâs always someone that can play it better than you, the further you get away from your core.â

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/5...1223?width=480  (Down at his beloved Milson's Point)

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/1...eaa9?width=480  (With the Gold Logie he won in 2010)

Within his core range, however, Meagher has played his share of diverse character roles.

Early on, he had parts in iconic Australian movies such as The Chant of Jimmie Blacksmith, My Brilliant Career and Breaker Morant.

On TV, heâs been seen in Number 96, Prisoner, A Country Practice, Kingswood Country, and for nearly 30 years, Home & Away.

Meagher grew up on a Queensland cattle and sheep station, went to boarding school in Brisbane and, in his teens, found he was good at rugby.

So good, in fact, that he played in the first ever first grade game at Ballymore Stadium.

He was recently invited back to Queensland for a 50th anniversary of that historic game and he remains very tribal about the Queensland Reds in the Super Rugby.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/f...a761?width=650  (Alf and Carly's wedding day, with Kate Ritchie, Sharon Hodgson, Nicole Dickson & Rebekah Elmaloglou in 1991)

In 1973, following a stint in Brisbane and on the Gold Coast with a theatre restaurant production called Dimboola, Meagher moved to Sydney with the show. Heâs been in Sydney, and in work, ever since.

âThe biggest surprise to me is that Iâm still in it,â Meagher says of the acting industry.

âAnd that I got a second job. You think youâre never going to get the first one, and then when that finishes youâre pretty sure youâre never going to work again.â

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/c...8d63?width=650  (2013 Logies)

Heâs in awe of the hard work thatâs kept the production of Home & Away going for almost three decades.

âWeâre an easy show to take cheap shots at,â he says, noting that many who started on Home & Away have gone on to global fame, including Guy Pearce, Isla Fisher, Chris Hemsworth, Naomi Watts, and Tammin Sursok.

âWe make two films every week, in screen time, to give you some idea of the pressure.â

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/7...93bf?width=650  (Celebrating his 70th and the show's 6000th episode on set in 2014)

Heâs the only original actor still on the show and longest continuing performer in a role on Australian television, but Meagher doesnât keep close track of the industry these days, despite being grateful for his role in it.

âWhen youâre doing a long running series, youâve got your head down and your backside up, and youâre mainly concerned with what youâre doing tomorrow.â

âBut for every job, and for every happy actor, thereâs probably another 100 who didnât get it who would have done just as good a job. Winning the audition is a lot harder than anything else.â

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/7...a0e8?width=650   (enjoying a coffee at his favourite Milson's Point cafÃ©)

Most days, shooting schedule permitting, Meagher spends an hour on a morning walk around his neighbourhood, then he gets dressed for work in his signature a striped shirt, jeans and RM Williams boots.

Once on set, he gets dressed again, in Alf Stewartâs clothing, and becomes Australian televisionâs longest lived character.

Of an evening, youâll find Meagher at his much-loved local seafood restaurant Garfish, or perhaps at home watching _800 Words_, or _Doctor, Doctor_, his two favourite shows.

âWhen youâre doing two and a half hours of television a week, and youâve got a big week, the last thing you want to do when you get home is go somewhere. You want to go home and have a glass of something nice, or watch a bit of telly.â



...and the Daily Mail article:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------

TaintedLove (15-10-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

I found this nowtolove.com.au post rather funny! Apparently Ray Meagher is a 'Rap God'!! (hopefully you can open the little video)


*Flaminâ heck! Home And Away's Ray Meagher just did a rap battle with Fitzy and Wippa

Alf Stewart would be proud.
*
Actor *Ray Meagher* is a man of many talents.
Heâs played one of Summer Bayâs most beloved characters Alf Stewart on _Home And Away_ for nearly 30 years, he won a TV WEEK Gold Logie in 2010, and apparently, heâs also a Rap God...

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...nd-wippa-41830

----------

Perdita (13-10-2017), TaintedLove (15-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Brilliant!!!!   :Big Grin:

----------

Pantherboy (13-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...granger/:love:

He is not going anywhere  :Smile:

----------

Pantherboy (25-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

The Summer Bay sinkhole drama creates some unmissable scenes for original character Alf Stewart as he finds himself trapped inside alongside his daughter Roo.

With the damage hidden from the rest of the community, Roo ends up injured and helpless alongside Alf (Ray Meagher) â who's trapped and unconscious under rubble.

When Alf does come round again, he feels he has no hope for his future and musters his last strength to utter a final message to Roo (Georgie Parker) â believing them to be his dying words.


Roo and Alf Stewart get trapped down a sinkhole in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Roo's world is turned upside-down as Alf explains that her mother Martha didn't drown in 1985 after all â instead, she's still out there somewhere and is very much alive.

Alf has known the truth for many years, but has always let Roo think that Martha is dead. Can Roo ever forgive her father for such a devastating betrayal?


Roo and Alf Stewart get trapped down a sinkhole in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Roo and Alf Stewart get trapped down a sinkhole in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, March 27 and Wednesday, March 28 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (17-03-2018)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.newshub.co.nz/home/entert...-the-show.html

H&A would not be the same without him if true ... :Sad:

----------

Pantherboy (28-04-2018)

----------


## lizann

> http://www.newshub.co.nz/home/entert...-the-show.html
> 
> H&A would not be the same without him if true ...


the show would dead in the water without mr. stewart so hope this is not true

----------

Pantherboy (28-04-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

> the show would dead in the water without mr. stewart so hope this is not true


Agreed, lizann. I think Ray has said these types of things (& he has been asked these types of questions) in the past whenever his contract is up for renewal. Let's hope it isn't true, but with Ray not getting any younger, one day....Maybe with this type of interview he is/they are trying to guage the latest public reaction to him ever leaving? If/when the time comes for him to go, it will be on his terms i.e. they won't just not renew his contract (imagine the backlash if it got out that they had done that!). As Ray says in the interview, he wouldn't know what to do with himself if he just stopped -  for mine, it would seem more likely that he would just downgrade his role bit by bit, with less onscreen time etc until....(would they ever kill him off?). And now with the Martha storyline, they maybe have a ready made future exit for Alf (& even for Roo for that matter), with them reconciling & he goes to live with her in Merimbula??

----------

Perdita (28-04-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Article in the *Daily Telegraph* today:


*Home and Awayâs Ray Meagher missed out on a number of huge movies roles but thereâs no regrets*


For 30 years, Ray Meagher has been Alf Stewart on the small screen, but despite being one of our most beloved and unique actors thereâs a reason he hasnât been seen on the big screen since 1989. 

âThe last film I did was Luigiâs Ladies,â he told Confidential.

âIn the 30 odd years Iâve been doing Home and Away I reckon I can genuinely count the number of jobs Iâve been definitely offered that I would have liked to have done on one hand.â

Meagher was wanted for the role played by Bill Hunter in Murielâs Wedding.

âThey didnât have the money in place at the time, *because I need to give Home and Away 14 weeksâ notice to get out to do anything, and by the time they did I couldnât do it,â Meagher says.

Another was to play Jack Rennie in the Lionel Rose telemovie. (The role went to Tony Barry).

âI would have loved to have done that because Lionel Rose was such an icon and I remember watching that fight as a kid and he was amazing, he was one of our indigenous superstars,â Meagher says.

He might have missed out on those, but neither has affected his career.

Meagher even landed a role in the London cast of the stage musical Priscilla: Queen of The Desert in 2010 and 2011.

âA bloke from the Queensland bush who canât sing or dance doing a musical in the West End? Câmon,â he says.

Heâll be attending the *Logies on the Gold Coast this weekend where he is nominated for Most Popular Actor â but his wife Gilly wonât be accompanying him.

âGilly would rather swallow a tonne of bricks than go to the Logies,â he says.

âShe says âthatâs your workâ, we go to things with mates.

âShe says âyou go and then you donât have to worry about me being there and not knowing a whole heap of peopleâ so sheâs very comfortable with that.â

Meagherâs latest role has seen him transform into Ray Coptus, a mall cop who takes it upon himself to make sure Aussies are getting the best deal on their prepaid mobile plans in a series of spoof ads for Optus.

With the clip racking up almost 600,000 views on Facebook and YouTube already, Meagher has officially gone viral â something heâs already worried about.

âDo I have to see a doctor about that?â he quipped.

Ray Meagher is Ray Coptus
https://youtu.be/WuAVnwlBReA

----------

Splashy (01-07-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Congratulations on Ray winning the Logie Award for Most Popular Actor  :Cheer:  :Bow:  :Clap:

----------

kaz21 (01-07-2018), lizann (02-07-2018), Pantherboy (01-07-2018), Splashy (01-07-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Well done, Ray. And it wa nice of him to dedicate his award to Cornelia Francis

----------

lizann (02-07-2018), Perdita (01-07-2018), Splashy (01-07-2018)

----------


## Splashy

Stone the crows ... :Clap:

----------

Pantherboy (01-07-2018), Perdita (02-07-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Ray's speech, for anyone interested


*Logies 2018: Ray Meagher dedicates his win to his late Home and Away co-star, Cornelia Frances
Corny, we know you're up there looking down with a champagne.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-frances-49572

----------

Perdita (02-07-2018)

----------


## lizann

surely that not his first logie win

----------


## Pantherboy

> surely that not his first logie win


He also won the Gold Logie Award in 2010 for Most Popular Personality On Australian Television. Whilst the show itself has won numerous Logies, I think that was Ray's only other personal win.

----------

lizann (02-07-2018)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ocial-facebook

Alf leaving H&A, I presume he will be back after panto is over like every year...

----------

kaz21 (17-09-2018), Pantherboy (17-09-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ocial-facebook
> 
> Alf leaving H&A, I presume he will be back after panto is over like every year...


Yes, as you correctly mention Perdita, Alf will only be gone for a little while (as always!):


Digital Spy article:

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...fter-30-years/

----------

kaz21 (19-09-2018), Perdita (19-09-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away legend Ray Meagher teases new romantic storyline for Alf Stewart
"At 70 life is not all over."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...e-alf-stewart/

Legendary Home and Away star Rory Meagher has hinted that his character Alf Stewart could find love again. 

Like some great romantic magician, Alf is set to pull out a few tricks from up his sleeve and woo first wife Martha Stewart all over again in an upcoming storyline.

Chatting to Confidential, the 74-year-old actor teased: "At 70 life is not all over. With a bit of luck there's still a few runs on the board, so it is nice if they are able to meet somebody else and get on with life.

"That is a tiny bit the sort of thing that has happened with Alf and Martha at the moment," he continued of the storyline, which will play out in the 2019 season starting in Australia next week.

Martha (who's played by actress Belinda Giblin) made her return to the Australian soap last year after she'd been presumed dead since 1985. 

Ray also shared how he thinks Martha's return to Summer Bay makes for a fantastic opportunity, as several characters have unanswered questions about her. 

"I think it is a good story because she has good reasons for not telling us that she faked her own death," he added.

*Home and Away airs on Channel 5.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

UK PACE


*Home and Away teases Alf and Martha's romance storyline in new promo
Is the love still there after 30 years?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...nce-storyline/

Love is coming to Summer Bay for long-time Home and Away favourite Alf Stewart (Ray Meagher). 

Next week Alf will be rocked by the return of his first wife Martha (Belinda Giblin). 

After learning that Willow Harris (Sarah Roberts) has been shot in a woodland showdown with dangerous Ross Nixon, Alf realises that life is too short and decides to give Martha a phone call so they can have a catch-up.

But after their conversation is cut short, Martha decides to pay an unexpected visit to the Bay to make sure Alf is okay. 

In the promo clip for the upcoming episodes it appears Martha is really trying to make amends with Alf, but he's struggling to admit his feeling for her. 

From the looks of things it will take matchmaker pals Marilyn Chambers and Leah Patterson-Baker to persuade Alf to follow his heart and let Martha back in.

Martha is Alf's first wife, who was presumed to be dead for 29 years. 

Then last year, the show revealed that she was actually still alive in a big twist for the soap's 30th anniversary.

*Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, March 13 at 6.30pm on 5STAR and Thursday, March 14 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Perdita (09-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away legend Ray Meagher reveals we'll be seeing less of Alf Stewart
"Sometimes contracts are made to be broken."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...r-alf-stewart/

Home and Away legend Ray Meagher has revealed that he plans to give his character Alf Stewart a bit of a rest after 31 years in the role.

Speaking to the Sydney Morning Herald, the 74-year-old actor said that he's made arrangements to have less screen-time on the Australian soap. 

"We work for 46 weeks of the year, but I have clauses where I can give producers a reasonable amount of notice for them to write me out to go to the UK and do pantomimes or to go to London and do Priscilla in the West End," he said. 

"In this latest contract, I said I wanted to work less weeks, so we've worked that out, but I'll still be there more often than not."

And don't be too disappointed â having recently signed a new contract with the show, Ray has rubbished rumours that he's set to retire.

"I don't really think much about retirement," he said. "I guess the time will come and I will, but I just signed another contract for three years... but sometimes contracts are made to be broken."

Ray also spoke about two of his most successful former co-stars, Isla Fisher and Avengers' Chris Hemsworth, claiming: "You couldn't meet nicer people.

"As soon as Chris walked in, he looks like a Greek God, he's a good actor and he was always working on his craft to get better. I knew he'd go far. You would have to have been an idiot not to know."

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

*
Exclusive: Home and Away's Ray Meagher explains Alf Stewart's temporary exit.
There's been a new Martha twist in Summer Bay.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...emporary-exit/

Home and Away legend Ray Meagher has explained why Alf Stewart is taking a short break from screens.

Scenes airing on Channel 7 in Australia this week saw Alf head off on a trip with his first wife Martha (Belinda Giblin), together and united once again. The pair have been reconnecting in recent weeks following Martha's surprise return to Summer Bay.

In real life, the story helped to facilitate some time off for Ray, who starred in the 10th anniversary theatre production of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert in Brisbane last year.

Speaking to Digital Spy about what happens next, Ray explained: "I think Alf's away for about six weeks.

"I enjoyed doing some theatre work again â I just loved the piece. It was Priscilla, Queen of the Desert, and I had done that previously in the West End, in New Zealand and in Sydney.

"It was an opportunity to do it in my old hometown, which is Brisbane in Queensland. So I loved doing it."

Asked whether there's a chance we could see Martha in Summer Bay full-time, Ray replied: "Belinda does a hell of a lot of theatre. She does a lot of things, actually. She is a very much in-demand actress. 

"I'd love her to come in on a permanent basis. But whether it goes down that direction or not, I'm not sure."

Ray went on to praise the show's bosses for telling a love story involving the older generation, rather than just focusing on the teens and 20-somethings.

He said: "I think the show tries to deal with all sorts of situations and all sorts of things. It's great that older people, and storylines relating to older people like this, are represented. 

"As an actor on a show like this, it's obviously a youth-oriented show â and rightly so. Most of the storylines go to the younger people.

"But for the older people to get a reasonable storyline once or twice a year â when it's a storyline like this that's good fun to do â it's just absolutely fantastic.

"This year the storyline with Martha is definitely there, and I get the feeling that there may be more of it. And also, Ryder, Alf's grandson, keeps me busy. He's always getting into strife one way or another. 

"Roo is also a constant sparring partner. Weâre either very supportive of one another, or at one another's throats over something or other. So there's plenty for Alf to do. And in the meantime, when there's not, he just loves going fishing!"

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...eagher-return/


Home and Away's Alf Stewart is heading back to Summer Bay following his short break.

Alf recently headed off on a trip with his first wife Martha (Belinda Giblin), but the good news for fans is that his comeback is getting closer.

Advanced press billings released in Australia have revealed that Alf arrives back in scenes airing Down Under on Thursday, May 16.

The same episode will air on Channel 5 in the UK on Monday, June 10.

----------

Pantherboy (13-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

so he always loved martha, and alisia no?

----------

Pantherboy (13-06-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Daily Telegraph* article. Ray Meagher (Alf) is recovering from triple bypass heart surgery:


*Home And Away star Ray Meagherâs triple bypass heart surgery shock.

Heâs always had a good heart. But Home And Awayâs loveable larrikin, Ray Meagher has revealed he recently had to have emergency bypass surgery.*

Exclusive: The last time Alf Stewart battled a âdodgy tickerâ on Sevenâs Home And Away, it was 2018 and he was âdown a sinkhole that had exploded near the [Summer Bay] school.â 

For Ray Meagher, the actor who plays Australiaâs favourite TV larrikin and soap survivor, his very real heart shock came just a week ago, when a routine health check led to emergency triple bypass surgery.

The 75-year-old had been preparing to spend an extended winter production break from the award-winning soap driving to Queenland for a Sunshine Coast holiday with wife, Gilly, when an appointment with his cardiologist just days before revealed three serious blockages in his arteries requiring immediate intervention.

Now resting comfortably at his Sydney home, Meagher told News Corp Australia he was âvery, very luckyâ to have kept up his heart check and annual stress tests before getting behind the wheel.

âWe were all packed up and ready to drive north, but if we had without seeing the cardiologist, well, you could have a heart attack at the wheel, you kill yourself, you kill your wife, or some other poor innocent people. Itâs just horrific to think what could have happened,â he said, adding âIâm just glad to be on the planet.â

His doctor, Bill Petrellis and surgeon Ian Nicholson had initially thought a simple stent procedure was needed, but the extent of Meagherâs coronary calcification meant he was kept in overnight at Sydney Adventist Hospital and open heart surgery scheduled for the next day.

âOne of the arteries was 100 per cent [blocked],â Meagher said, revealing his angiogram showed âthere was a good chunk of solid white [calcification]â

Meagher had been vigilant about his own heart health, after tragically losing a friend to the disease last year.

âI did [stage musical] Priscilla, Queen Of the Desert in Brisbane a year ago and because Iâm a Queenslander, Iâd played a lot of rugby and caught up with a lot of old rugby mates. One of them wouldnât have been the normal theatre but his wife dragged him along and we had coffee and a great yarn. Then two weeks later he was dead â¦ massive heart attack. So this was a real shock.â

His good personal fitness has already helped in his recovery, with doctors restricting the actor to a regimen of daily walks and stretching exercises and producers giving him âall the time I needâ to heal.

âThe surgeon called in the night before they let me out of hospital [last Wednesday] and he said: âa bit of exercise and do all the right things and basically you should be better than before â¦ youâve got a bigger motor, working at full capacity, now.â

And if his TV alter ego can survive a series of heart attacks over 31 years of manning the diner and local bait shop, Meagher is confident he can too.

âAlf Stewartâs had so many heart attacks and things along the way and survived them all,â he said, âtalk about life imitating art.â

Meagherâs health scare comes after The Heart Foundation and News Corp successfully lobbied the Federal Government to fund heart checks in its award-winning âSerial Killerâ and âShow Some Tickerâ campaigns.

More than 16,000 Australians have seen a GP for a heart check since the push, with Meagher adding his voice to the cause.

âIâm not quite rearing to go just yet but it comes back again to âplease people, get checked,ââ he said.

âIt doesnât take long and thereâs so much to be gained by going to the doctor and finding out the truth about your health, so you can do something about it.â


And the* Digital Spy* article:

*Home and Away legend Ray Meagher undergoes triple bypass surgery
The actor is now at home recovering.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ypass-surgery/

----------

Perdita (04-08-2019), tammyy2j (18-09-2019)

----------


## Perdita

Get well soon, Ray  :Smile:   :Thumbsup:

----------

kaz21 (04-08-2019), Pantherboy (04-08-2019), tammyy2j (18-09-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Ray Meagher is back on set after his heart surgery, & has posted this Instagram message:

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2dal90l...ource=ig_embed

----------

Perdita (18-09-2019), tammyy2j (18-09-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ray Meagher is back on set after his heart surgery, & has posted this Instagram message:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B2dal90l...ource=ig_embed


He needs to take it easy but I hate when he is off Home and Away, he is a legend

----------

Pantherboy (19-09-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!!


*Alf’s surprise proposal to Martha*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...er-nikau-62172

The deadly siege at the hospital that cost the life of Mason has affected the whole Summer Bay community. 

For stalwart Alf (Ray Meagher) in particular, it's a stark reminder of the fragility of life. It leads him to make a bold decision in Home And Away this week: he asks Martha (Belinda Giblin) to marry him! 

In the wake of the incident, a shaken Alf and Martha reflect on life, vowing to make the most of every moment, not knowing when their time might be cut short. 

Alf proposes they hold a vigil for their family and friends. The community comes together in a beautiful candlelight observance. 

Consumed with emotion, Alf is pensive as he reflects on his own life and love, Martha.

"After a rocky road, they got to know each other all over again and rekindle their relationship," Ray, 75, tells TV WEEK.

That is, until, he drops a big – and unexpected – question: he asks Martha to marry him once more. 

"He casually drops it on Martha as if asking her to go to a restaurant," Ray explains. "It floors her."

A stunned Martha seems more baffled than elated. Will she say yes?


And the Digital Spy article:

*Home and Away hints at 2020 wedding for Alf Stewart
The hospital siege prompts Alf to make a bold decision.* 

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...oposal-martha/

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:


*Wedding joy! Inside Alf and Martha's stunning nuptials on Home and Away
The couple tie the knot in a ceremony full of surprises.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-wedding-62356

Hearts are breaking in Summer Bay in the wake of the Northern Districts Hospital siege that claimed the lives of Mason (Orpheus Pledger) and Robbo (Jake Ryan). While the terrible grief lingers, however, love prevails. 

In Home And Away this week, Summer Bay stalwart Alf (Ray Meagher) marries his long-time love Martha (Belinda Giblin) in a beautiful ceremony that brings the community a glimmer of hope. 

Preparations are underway for the wedding when Alf calls on Ben (Rohan Nichol) for help with a secret project. Alf shows him a photo of something he built for his first wedding to Martha, and Ben agrees to build the replica. 

Continuing his mission to enlist friends and family for the occasion, Alf pays Ryder (Lukas Radovich) a visit. His grandson offers to make a special cocktail for the day and Alf agrees – as long as it doesn't interfere with his other duties.

Ryder isn't sure what he means – until Alf asks the teen to be his best man. An elated Ryder immediately accepts. 

Ryder and his mum Roo (Georgie Parker) are sent into a wedding-planning frenzy as the big day looms, but Alf and Martha insist they don't want a big fuss.

"Roo has her work cut out!" Ray, 75, tells TV WEEK, "Alf is the least formal person on the planet. To get him in a suit of any description is a major triumph, but then to get him to walk down the aisle is a whole other challenge again." 

When the special day arrives, Alf is a bundle of nerves and excitement. As the community gathers to share in Alf and Martha's love, it's a heartwarming reprieve from their shared grief.

Martha is elated as she sees the archway Ben has helped build and makes her way down the aisle. 

"They get married in the grounds of Summer Bay House," Ray says. 

As the night comes to a blissful end, Martha has a surprise for Alf too. Alone under the fairy lights on the veranda, the couple dance to the same song they played for their wedding dance at their first wedding. Sob!


And...

*Home and Away reveals new details of Alf and Martha's romantic wedding
Just the happiness boost that Summer Bay needs.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...dding-details/

----------


## Pantherboy

Not a spoiler, but this great story was on the Ch7 news here last night - Nowtolove.com.au article (watch the video):



Ray Meagher surprises Home And Away's oldest fan in footage that will make you happy cry
Pass the tissues.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...birthday-64997

In news that's sure to give you the warm-and-fuzzies - regardless of whether you're a Home And Away fan or not - one of the show's most devoted fans has received a beautiful birthday surprise.

Daphne Greenfield celebrated her 100th birthday this past weekend at her Sydney nursing home with family and friends.

But the milestone wasn't complete without a surprise visit from another special guest - her favourite character Alf Stewart aka Ray Meagher.

You can watch the moment - and try not to cry - Ray surprised the centenarian as celebration unfolded in the video above.

Despite wearing a COVID-appropriate mask which covered most of his face, Ray's entrance was unmissable and his greeting all-too distinguishable.

"Stone the flamin' crows, Daphne!" he chimed as he entered with a bouquet of flowers in hand.

Pulling his mask down from a safe distance he allowed Daphne to see his face.

"Things are tough enough out in the world at the moment and to have little things like this happen to put a smile on everybody's face, it's fantastic," Ray told 7NEWS.

The Summer Bay devotee has watched the show since it first began in 1988, never failing to miss an episode, even while recovering from a fall in hospital.

"I watched it all then... because I loved it so much," she recalled.

Daphne's friends and family had big plans for the milestone celebration, however, they had to change when COVID restrictions came into place.

Daphne also received acknowledgments on reaching her 100th birthday from the Prime Minister Scott Morrison and the Queen.

But, we can guess they came in second to her visit from Ray.

Having lived through the war, the Depression and now the coronavirus pandemic, Daphne credits her longevity to one simple trick - a stubby of beer a day.

"I don't feel old, so that's one thing, I just feel good," she said.


And:

'Stone the flamin' crows!' Ray Meagher surprises Home and Away's biggest fan on her 100th birthday at an aged care facility (and you won't believe her secret to a long life)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-birthday.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Daily Telegraph article:


Home and Away?s Ray Meagher reveals new heart shock and supports Give With Heart day

https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/en...08286bba16aec1

Ray Meagher?s sense of humour remains as healthy as ever, but the Home and Away larrikin has revealed he has undergone more heart surgery, after a shock triple bypass last year.

The 76-year-old actor, beloved around the world as Summer Bay statesman Alf Stewart, said he suffered ?a few twinges? while doing his post-op exercise six months after his surgery.

But a prompt GP visit discovered the blocked artery, with a Sydney surgeon inserting a life-saving stent within 24 hours of his doctor?s visit.

The jovial TV star joked he was now ?ready to take on the marathon at the Tokyo Games, where I?m sure I will medal, as they say;? but used his health scare to remind Australians to commit to regular check-ups.

Meagher has also lent his celebrity to a new Heart Foundation campaign, supporting its fundraiser, ?Give With Heart Day? - this Wednesday.

?For me, it?s the same old message: people have got to get checked,? Meagher told News Corp Australia.

?Blokes feel like they?re hypochondriacs or wooses, or something, if they?ve got a bit of a twinge and tend to ignore it. Not all blokes, but a lot do and I think men are worse than women in ignoring those things. Like it?s a dreadful sign of weakness ? I don?t know what the rationale is, but they don?t listen to the body and you?ve got to,? he said, firmly.

?If you?re getting a bit of a niggle, then go and see your GP and he?ll send you to the right people. You might be alive instead of dead, and I think that?s a better option.?

Meagher has been diligent about maintaining a healthy diet and keeping up exercise, even while filming the Channel 7 long-running soap.

?Instead of letting assistant directors or runners drive you from wherever the unit base is on location, down to the set, I always say ?give me a little bit of notice when they need us? and I walk each way.?

He added: ?The old ticker can creep up on you without giving you warnings and some people aren?t as lucky as me. They don?t get the bloody warning or a twinge ? just bang [and gone]. It is just so important to get checked and on a regular basis.?

Donate today and every dollar donated by October 7 will be quadrupled by the Heart Foundation?s donors.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article. Not a spoiler, but an update on Ray's recent heart procedure etc:


Aussie icon Ray Meagher shared more details about his surprise surgical procedure and retirement plans
''They opened me up."

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...h-battle-67673

It would be hard to imagine Australian TV without Home and Away's iconic star Ray Meagher because he has stolen the hearts of audiences young and old for generations.

However, speaking to Fitzy and Wippa, the 76-year-old shared details about his surprise triple bypass, which has us fearing we may be seeing less of the stalwart in Summer Bay soon.

But, in true Ray style, he reflected on the surgical procedure with a good sense of humour.

"Well they opened me up but I thought I'd have a double bypass, the doctor came in a couple of nights later, splattered in blood, he'd had a crack in a few other people.

"I said 'how'd it go, are both in tubes tied up alright'? He said "what do you mean both?" he said.

"You had a triple!". While he was in there he saw something that looked a bit ordinary so we thought why not, by two get one free!" Ray told the radio hosts.

Even though to most people, it would be hard to be so seemingly unfazed about receiving a triple bypass, Ray is taking it in his lighthearted stride because it won't be long until he has to go through the ordeal again.

The actor told Fitzy that he has been getting the procedure done regularly for the past few decades and that he expects to receive another one in six months.

"It has been five yearly for the last 20 or 30 years or something but the last one I did, I don't think Julie McGaurran thought I'd live another five years.

"So she only offered three and she rang the other day and said "Jeez three years have gone quickly, we better have another chat", so she must think I'm gonna live another one year anyway, she'll probably offer six months!"said Ray.

Ray's friendly face and grandfather vibes have already been immortalized, but the actor revealed that he has no intention to step away from soapy life just yet, which is good news for fans of Home and Away.

"Well Fitzy, my mind is wondering a bit at the moment, occasionally it wanders into retirement but then quickly turns around and thinks well what are you going to do there!" said Ray.

Ray also took a moment to talk about former Home and Away star Johnny Ruffo who is currently battling cancer for the second time.

When Wippa asked him how Johnny is going, the veteran actor had the highest praise for the young actor.

"You've embarrassed me, I've gotta go see him. He's a good bloke, it's just so indiscriminate. It's usually the good guys that cop it. I reckon I could live to 300!"

----------

Perdita (12-05-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away hints at mystery health scare for Alf Stewart
Roo tries to help out, but will her father be willing to accept?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-health-scare/

Home and Away spoilers follow.

Home and Away's Alf Stewart is set to face a mystery health scare in an upcoming episode, as he continues to push himself too hard.

In scenes scheduled to air this week in Australia, and later next month in the UK, the Summer Bay resident will find his busy-body ways getting the better of him when he suffers a sudden dizzy spell.

Initially, Alf (Ray Meagher) brushes off the concerns of those around him, but is it just that he's spreading himself too thin working at the caravan park, the bait shop and the surf club? Or might there be something more worrying going on?

Tane (Ethan Browne) notices that Alf seems more knackered than usual and offers to help at the shop. Alf, determined he can manage, turns him down though. Later, when Marilyn (Emily Symons) and daughter Roo (Georgie Parker) suggest he's doing too much and should take Tane on for a bit, he just waves them away.

"Roo tries to get Alf to slow down, but he's never going to while there's stuff to do," Meagher, 76, recently told TV Week, before revealing that Alf will be seen snapping at Roo to get her off his case.

Taking the fact that Alf had a heart attack not all that long ago into consideration, Roo, Marilyn and Irene (Lynne McGranger) enter into crisis mode and get together to discuss what they can do about his stubbornness. The chat ends with Roo vowing to cut her hours at school so that she can look after her father.

But how will Alf respond to her decision?

Home and Away airs on Channel 7 in Australia and Channel 5 in the UK. Selected classic episodes are also available via Amazon Prime Video.

----------


## Pantherboy

Not a spoiler, but it's Ray Meagher's 77th birthday.

Nowtolove.com.au article:



Ray Meagher's Home and Away co-stars flooded the TV veteran with loving messages for his milestone birthday
''We love you.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...birthday-68252

Every day is a day worthy of celebrating Home And Away stalwart Ray Meagher if you ask us.

But, Sunday particularly called for celebration of the Summer Bay veteran as he marked his 77th birthday.

It's no surprise Ray's Home And Away co-stars jumped at the chance to share well-wishes and messages of love on his special day.

One of Ray's closest friends from the show, Emily Symons who plays Marilyn, shared a series of beautiful snaps of Ray with her son Henry.

"Happy birthday Ray 🎂 Thank you for always being so kind to my boy. We love you 💙 #mytwofavouriteredheads," Emily penned.

James Stewart also chimed in with a comment on the post, writing, "Happy Birthday Ray👍🏽".

Another of the 77-year-old's co-stars and friends wanting to commemorate the day was Georgie Parker.

The keen photographer shared beautiful shots of Ray with his co-stars on set along with a sweet message.

"Happy birthday to you Ray/ Father. We spend many hrs/days/weeks together, and I love every second of it. Aren't I lucky🤸🏾*♂️The whole cast and crew love you very much Happy 🥳 happy birthday 🥂💋🧡," Georgie penned.

Georgie recently spoke of her close bond with Ray who plays her on-screen father, Alf, on the show.

"Time has flown by! I love this character; she's so spirited," she told TV WEEK.

"Playing Alf Stewart's daughter, I'm also tethered to a much-loved man. I adore Ray, we get along so well and he's truly the beating heart of the show."

And the feeling is mutual, with Ray recounting the small group of co-stars who who live in the fictional Stewart household.

"The likes of Emily Symons, Ada Nicodemou, Georgie Parker and Belinda Giblin have all lived in my house," he said.

"It's a pleasure to work with them every day."

The soap's makeup artist Laura Vazquez posted a picture of herself with Ray posing in the show's dressing room.

She captioned the post, "He really is the best Happy Birthday Ray."

Home and Away's official Instagram account also made a birthday post for their most loyal and iconic actors.

"Join us in wishing Ray Meagher a very happy birthday today! 🎁🎉🍾🥳🧁," the post's caption read.

The sweet picture of Ray paired with the caption was taken by none other than Georgie Parker.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away: Alf reveals he's leaving Summer Bay and a nasty rift could cause Lyrik to break up
There's plenty of comings and goings in the Bay this week!

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...lf-kirby-74027

When one door opens, another closes in Summer Bay. This time, it's not just anyone deciding to leave Summer Bay ? it's Alf!

Since returning from Merimbula to see wife Martha, Alf (Ray Meagher) has been in a terrible mood.

With some digging, daughter Roo (Georgie Parker) discovered that Martha (Belinda Giblin) has decided to stay there for good ? she won't be returning to Summer Bay. But what does this mean?

As the week unfolds, Alf gets no closer to making his decision. Roo pushes for an answer and he snaps. Either way he loses the life he loves, or the woman he loves.

Conceding that he would follow Martha anywhere, a sombre Alf breaks the news to Roo: 'I'm leaving Summer Bay'.

Say it isn't so!

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away star Ray Meagher discusses his future on soap
"I'll go eventually."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...uture-on-soap/

Ray Meagher is a pillar of the Home and Away cast, having played his character Alf for over three decades since appearing in the Australian soap's first-ever episode back in 1988.

But all good things come to an end at some point and Alf has been thinking about leaving Summer Bay, so where does that leave Meagher? In a new interview with Inside Soap, Meagher discussed his future on the long-running soap and was asked the direct question of would he ever leave?

"Over 90% of the time, I love it here. And a lot of that is to do with the people. The crew are very much a part of that ? they're absolutely fantastic. It's like leaving one family and going to another one every day for work," Meagher said.

"In terms of a straight answer, I'll go eventually. But when? Who knows?"

This month featured the storyline of Martha deciding to leave Summer Bay and relocate to Merimbula for good. Martha made the decision after a trip with her partner Alf and it left a huge question mark over the couple's relationship.

However, it also made Alf think about his future in Summer Bay. Alf later talks to Justin, who asks if moving away from Summer Bay is really the right thing for him. Alf is pretty insistent that he wants to make Martha happy, so may well move to Merimbula with her.

It remains to be seen whether or not Alf will move away from Summer Bay with Martha, with this storyline set to play out in the coming weeks. Again, it is unclear what it would mean for Meagher if his character did decide to move. Meagher may end up leaving the show altogether, or could still be featured in some capacity.

So far, he has been credited in over 4,400 episodes of Home and Away, making him the soap's longest-serving actor.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.45pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (27-08-2022)

----------


## lizann

alf to me is the heart of the show

----------

Pantherboy (29-08-2022), Perdita (30-08-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

Ch7 will be celebrating Ray Meagher?s (Alf)  career on the revived 'This Is Your Life', on Oct 11 in Aust.


Yahoo.com article:


Home and Away star Ray Meagher's tearful reunion with Kate Ritchie

https://au.yahoo.com/lifestyle/home-...052409903.html

Channel Seven will be celebrating Home and Away star Ray Meagher?s incredible career on the revived reality TV format This Is Your Life.

In a promo for the programme, which airs on Tuesday 11th October, the Aussie icon is seen getting teary as his past and present costars share their stories.

Ray has played Alf Stewart on the soap since 1988 and holds the record as the longest Australian to hold a continuous role.

Summer Bay residents from around the world have come together to share stories about Ray, including Chris Hemsworth, Danii Minogue, Georgie Parker, Ada Nicodemou, Emily Symons and Bec Hewitt.

The Gold Logie winner looked stunned when host Melissa Doyle surprised him with the big red book on the Home and Away set.

?You are kidding,? he tells the host. ?Hate to think what you?ve got in there, but I guess we?ll find out!?

While Thor star Chris Hemsworth calls Ray the ?godfather of Australian television?, the star gets teary during his reunion with Kate Ritchie.

Kate played Sally Fletcher for 20 years from the age of eight, and she tells Ray that he ?means a lot to her?.

Melissa also teases ?untold stories?, ?massive surprises?, and ?photos the star has never shared with anyone?.

In another surprise move, Ray?s wife Gilly and his stepdaughter Rebecca will share stories about the star for the first time ever.

Fans were ecstatic when they heard the news, with many rushing to social media.

?He?s an inspiration to Australian television. Will be watching,? one remarked.

?I can?t think of anyone more deserving [of] this honour?Ray is a legend,? another chimed in.

?So deserving! Ray Meagher is a legend of Australian television and a very much loved cast member of Home and Away. ?Stone the flaming? crows? Alf, we love you to bits!!!!? a third commented.



And:

Chris Hemsworth pays tribute to Home and Away's Ray Meagher in emotional episode of This Is Your Life

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Meagher.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home and Away: Alf lashes out at Cash over Marilyn's disappearance
Marilyn may be alive and well, but her self-imposed exile is affecting Alf?s health.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-at-cash-75158

This week on Home And Away, after seeking out police officer Cash's (Nicholas Cartwright) help to track her down, Alf (Ray Meagher) is furious when Cash insists Marilyn (Emily Symons) doesn't want to be contacted, and he won't
reveal where she is.

"Alf is devastated," Ray Meagher, 78, tells TV WEEK. "He feels that had she told him the truth from the start, they wouldn't have had all these problems.

Having said that, he would accept her back as a dear friend immediately. Their relationship has always been very, very good."

Alf just can't accept Cash's decision.

"This isn't like Cash is saying where the crown jewels are, or 'I know where the body is hidden and I'm not going to tell you' ? it's Marilyn!" Ray explains.

Feeling protective of his friend, and frustrated, Alf's anger gets the better of him and he lunges at Cash. But his outburst doesn't last long before his ongoing heart condition plays up, forcing him to simmer down.

Thankfully, his daughter Roo (Georgie Parker) and Nikau (Kawakawa Fox-Reo) step in, calmly asking Cash for just a little bit of information. Eventually, Cash reveals that Marilyn is volunteering at a youth shelter in the city.

When the friends arrive they find Marilyn, desperate to atone for her past. She feels guilty she gave up her baby daughter Heather (Sofia Nolan) nearly 30 years ago and now she's helping other wayward youth.

A headstrong Marilyn insists she's not coming back to the Bay, but Roo and Nikau point out that here she's surrounded by strangers ? they couldn't possibly understand the trauma she's gone through.

Can they convince her to come back home where she belongs?

----------

